# looking for a game/group inWinnipeg



## book009 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am looking for a game, D&d, ars magica, Starwars rpg, just about anything.
I am relocating to Winnipeg MB, in the middle of November. I would like to find a mature group to play with, a group with players who are 30+. 
I have run many differnet games but I would like to be a player again for a little while.
I am the kind of player that is always contributing, If I find something I think the players and or the GM will be interested I'll make sure to share.
What I am not looking for is a LARP, sorry been there done that and it ain't it ain't for me. Also I am not interested in joing a group that partakes of any recreational pharmacuticals.

Feel free to email/or pm me thanks

Book009


----------

